# finishing air rifle stocks need advice



## ste (31 Jan 2008)

hello all, im new to this forum and have just taken a liking to wood fininshing on air rifle stocks. what i need to know is what kind of paint is best to use, i will be using colours such as blue red green etc and also considing it will have to stand up to the great outdoors, and what finish can i put on it to make it look good. thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## George_N (1 Feb 2008)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. I'm not sure why you would want to paint a gun stock blue or green. Mostly gun stocks would be finished with an oil finish or maybe a polyurethane lacquer. If you want a durable coloured finish, how about cans of spray paint intended for car body touch-up jobs, as sold by Halfords. These can be finished with a few coats of clear coat for a durable finish.


----------



## Harbo (2 Feb 2008)

Hi *ste* are you serious? - sounds awful! 

Attleborough Accessories (www.attacc.com) do a special finish for gun stocks 
but not in those colours! 

Rod


----------



## haydonc (18 Feb 2008)

How about a stain on the raw wood followed by Tru Oil......


----------

